# Bass Lake at Wright Patterson Base?



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Any information on Bass Lake at Wright Patterson Base? What to fish for & what baits to use? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I fished it 4 or 5 years ago from a bass boat with a buddy who was in the reserves. We used mainly soft plastics, and caught a handful of bass. Some of the bass came from a deeper section that looks like a ledge or channel or something, on the side of the lake that parallels the runway if I remember correctly.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice pond. Typical "pond" lures work pretty well (i.e. senkos). The water is pretty clear and the fish tend to spook easily. Same with the two ponds in the back of the base. I'd look more to the rivers than those ponds. I used to fish them a lot and caught some nice fish, but its been a few years since I've done any good at either of the three.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm assuming you're a part of the sweet F-16s that are sitting on the flight line??


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

They used to be fairly well stocked but I would imagine the funds for stocking was one of the first casualties during the recent budget problems. We found that small red or silver crankbaits were pretty productive. Also good were unweighted, Texas-rigged plastics.


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> I'm assuming you're a part of the sweet F-16s that are sitting on the flight line??


Not me but my Son is a Pilot for the F-16's that are there. He is looking for something to do during His down time.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Eaglef16 said:


> Not me but my Son is a Pilot for the F-16's that are there. He is looking for something to do during His down time.


Hey Im in the aerospace research labs on base and for a ride in a F16 I will tell you everything you need to know to catch fish on WPAFB and Dayton


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

fisherman5567 said:


> Hey Im in the aerospace research labs on base and for a ride in a F16 I will tell you everything you need to know to catch fish on WPAFB and Dayton


Haha. I'm actually upset I didn't think of this. If there's one thing I joined for it was the incentive flights!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

bgrapala said:


> Haha. I'm actually upset I didn't think of this. If there's one thing I joined for it was the incentive flights!!


i was suprised you didnt think of that either! Flying in a jet is in my top 3 on my lifetime bucket list!


----------

